
Show HN: A neural net that critiques your logo - Jack000
http://brandmark.io/logo-rank/
======
neilk
I tried our company's logo ([https://bench.co/press-
kit/#brand](https://bench.co/press-kit/#brand)), which I think is pretty
strong, and it gave it high marks.

But then I tried a very bad logo ("Kate's Florist" from
[http://www.paulmurraydesign.com/graphic-design/how-to-
spot-a...](http://www.paulmurraydesign.com/graphic-design/how-to-spot-a-bad-
logo-design)) and it was ranked almost as good.

~~~
alexwebb2
I think the Bench logo is confusing. I've never heard of the company before,
but the logo looks like it might read "Bench Pi". It's the pi symbol in a
shield (although it's so small it's very hard to tell at first glance), so...
I'd guess the company has something to do with setting math-based benchmarks
as some sort of metric-as-a-service?

[looks at about page]

Okay, no, it's nothing like that at all. The logo gave me the wrong first
impression of the company.

~~~
amelius
The bench looks like a "registered/trademark" symbol (it's in the same
position). That's confusing.

~~~
apk-d
It just looks like something akin to superscript to me. I did not associate it
with ©®™ at all.

------
twiss
Cool! I tried it with our logo ([https://www.airbornos.com/images/logo-
mark.png](https://www.airbornos.com/images/logo-mark.png)), which is super
generic (I spent $0 on it). It came up as 96% unique, even though there's two
icons of clouds in the list of similar icons. Furthermore, it would be cool if
it looked for similarity with a database of other logos as well, and not just
icons.

Other small point: maybe you could show the uploaded logo again next to the
other logos in the "Color/Contrast" and "Overall" categories, to (probably)
drive home the point how bad your logo is in comparison.

~~~
dschep
Yeah, two nearly identical versions (probably only resolution differences) of
our logo resulted in 21% & 94% similarity scores

~~~
Jack000
it's definitely not perfect. I think the embedding-vector approach of image
search isn't scale invariant.

~~~
dsnuh
Forgive me if this is a naive question, as I am not well versed in ML.

Would it be possible to train using Mechanical Turk so that you get real human
feedback and perception of quality?

~~~
wingerlang
Considering all the bad logos in the world that humans make, use and like - I
wouldn't bet on it.

------
camtarn
Found a bug, I think.

I tried it with the company logo image pulled from our website[1], which
happens to have a bunch of text in it. (It's more like a combination
logo+wordmark, I guess)

The circle which should contain the uniqueness metric score was blank[2], even
though the script claimed to find 145 similar icons (which aren't at all
similar!)

[1] The logo file:
[http://www.sequentec.co.uk/application/files/3714/2375/7226/...](http://www.sequentec.co.uk/application/files/3714/2375/7226/Sequentec_ID_strapline_Colour.png)

[2] Screenshot:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B6Wx6pDNYe2_bkVrejFvbFBFSjg...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B6Wx6pDNYe2_bkVrejFvbFBFSjg/view?usp=sharing)

~~~
dom0
Your website reports this error on
[http://www.sequentec.co.uk](http://www.sequentec.co.uk)

An unexpected error occurred. Module 'timezonedb' already loaded

~~~
camtarn
Ha. A bug in exchange for a bug! Cheers - I'll look into it.

------
eps
This was on reddit a couple of days ago and the thread was full of examples of
bland logos that scored really well and good or notable logos that scored very
poorly.

I wouldn't take this neural net output too seriously.

The training size is 1 mil logos - that alone makes one wonder how this mil
was ranked in the first place to separate good logos from the junk that is
bound to comprise a pool of logos that huge.

~~~
Jack000
if the tool told you something you already knew - that notable logos are good,
what would be the point?

maybe there's more value in discussing why the algorithm thinks bland logos
score higher than the notable ones.

------
rsoto
I saw this on /r/design last night[1], haven't tried it yet, but based on the
comments, it's not as intelligent as advertised. It ranks low the uniqueness
of the Nike logo and high a dumb meme.

I'm not complaining, the technology is cool and no doubt it will get to a
point that it can critique objectively a logo, but it's not yet here.

1:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/Design/comments/6wz4ho/logo_rank_is...](https://www.reddit.com/r/Design/comments/6wz4ho/logo_rank_is_an_ai_system_that_understands_logo/)

~~~
Jack000
maybe that image really is a better logo than nike :]

\- on a uniqueness front there are a lot of swooshes, peppers and moustaches
that look sort of similar to nike, whereas that image is guaranteed to not
have been used for any icon or logo, ever.

\- both are fairly legible

\- the meme is certainly more colorful and eye-catching

the neural net doesn't really judge the aesthetics of a logo, and it doesn't
have any idea what the content of the image is. It just impassively gives you
a score based on the similarity to thenounproject icons and a few other
parameters.

~~~
rsoto
As I said, I'm not complaining, so don't take it wrong. But that's not a «logo
rank», that's an image evaluation. What it should do first is figure out
whether it looks like a logo, or not; if it's a simple shape, with few colors,
it might be a logo (yes, there are logos with complicated shapes and a lot of
colors—the algorithm should decrement its score based on this criteria).

My point is that your tool is very cool, I wish I could do something like
that—but that's not a «logo rank», it's a «how unique, legible and eye-
catching the image you upload is» rank.

------
tenryuu
Cross-Origin Request Blocked: The Same Origin Policy disallows reading the
remote resource at
[http://code.jquery.com/jquery-1.12.4.min.js](http://code.jquery.com/jquery-1.12.4.min.js).
(Reason: CORS header 'Access-Control-Allow-Origin' missing).

rookie mistake

------
throwaway2016a
Great work.

I don't feel comfortable commenting on the accuracy since art is somewhat
subjective and I am not an artist. Though I realize that many things in art
can be measured.

So two logos I paid about $75 each for on Fiverr got 85/100 and 95/100 overall
ranking respectfully. Which makes me feel good about the money spent on my
logos :)

A logo we spent quite a bit more on from an agency got a 96/100 which is
ironic to me because I like the other ones better.

------
dschep
Neat!

Found a minor bug: it seems like if you upload an SVG that it gets internally
rendered at a pretty low resolution, I got better results when I converted it
to a 512x512 PNG myself and re-uploaded.

Edit: it also should probably mention that it only really works with square
logos ;)

------
jv22222
36 out of 100 for nugget's logo - [https://nugget.one/img/logo-without-tag-
grey-600.png](https://nugget.one/img/logo-without-tag-grey-600.png)

That sucks because I really like it!

Ok, this is weird. The robot by itself gets 100 out of 100.

[https://nugget.one/img/logo-robot-only.png](https://nugget.one/img/logo-
robot-only.png)

I guess there's still a few kinks to work out.

I haven't really dabbled in AI but my gut feeling is it's quite difficult to
make an AI that can match up with human expectations.

~~~
thanatropism
The robot theme on its own is too reminiscent of Android, and the name is too
low-contrast on a thin font.

------
leesalminen
Uncaught TypeError: Cannot read property 'uniqueness_score' of null

~~~
Jack000
someone's been abusing the server.. time to put up a captcha I guess :/

------
thanatropism
I had a few realizations of 2D brownian motion that I had generated on
Processing laying around. Three of them are illegible, unmemorizable gibberish
but get 90+ scores.

------
mysterydip
I wonder how the logos made by
[http://www.horriblelogos.com](http://www.horriblelogos.com) would rank

------
cfv
YMMV, but it gave my white square with the word "Titty" in black Verdana 72 a
42/100, so it might not really be especially tough.

~~~
arca_vorago
Or maybe it knows users better than you think.

------
mikerg87
Idea is interesting. But it goes off the rails on the Apple logo which is
shown as one of the exemplar logos that pops up. Not critical, hopefully some
feedback to improve the tool

1) It gives a low uniqueness score because there are fonts include an apple
that imitates the apple logo not the other way around. score 30!?!?!

2) black apple on white fields gives a contrast score of 50?? uhmm...

~~~
Jack000
one or two exact-matches doesn't affect the score much. It considers the
aggregate similarity of the 150 most similar icons, out of 1M icons. In
Apple's case it's mostly because there are a lot of apple icons that look very
similar. Apple's logo is iconic because they've built a brand for decades and
with billions of dollars. Without that, maybe the shape itself isn't so
unique?

the color/contrast score is 50% color and 50% contrast. So a b/w logo will get
exactly 50%

------
newscracker
Using Firefox, I uploaded a favicon.ico file (1KB in size) pulled from a
website, and the spinner icon has been spinning for a few minutes now. It
seems like it doesn't work with Firefox and/or with favicon.ico and/or files
that are of that size.

For ease of use, I'd prefer that this page also accept a URL to an image or
icon on the Internet.

~~~
om42
Works for me on Firefox (on Ubuntu) with a jpg. I tried uploading a
favicon.ico file and ran into the same issue.

------
Jack000
hey guys

this is the same neural net I use for the logo generator on brandmark.io - it
basically does a visual similarity search on thenounproject to see how much
your logo stands out from stock icons.

it's intended to rate the technical/objective aspects of logo design, without
judgement on aesthetic/subjective preferences.

let me know what you think!

------
discordianfish
Really cool generator. Got 87 points overall for my "logo":
[https://latency.at/favicon.png](https://latency.at/favicon.png)

I'd expected it to score lower than 66 points on the uniqueness. But guess
there aren't many _this_ simple logos.

------
thomasdd
1\. Style is uniqe perspective of every person.

2\. Logo.... is .... logo....

3\. This tool sucks and steals your time

4\. :)

------
lozzo
Just a suggestion: after uploading a logo it would be nice if I could share
the URL of the results. And this would make your site more popular

------
codyzazulak1
New project I'm working on got a 97.
[http://imgur.com/a/fVqCB](http://imgur.com/a/fVqCB)

Cool.

------
anotheryou
Color-contrast seems highly dependend on how much whitespace there is within
the image. It should evalute with some added white padding.

~~~
mikerg87
It gave the black apple logo on white field a score of 50

------
dheera
I like how the Chrome logo gets a score of 3% ... because the Chrome logo is
already in its library of icons -___-

------
Xoros
I could'nt found the Terms of Use. What happens to the logo when you upload it
?

Is it keeped ? Deleted ? Used in any way ?

~~~
Jack000
deleted after a day

~~~
Xoros
Thanks !

------
restingrobot
I uploaded a stock image and got a 88% overall. I really can't make any
decisions based on this.

------
debt
Where did you procure your logo dataset? Is it available to the public or for
purchase?

~~~
Jack000
see thenounproject.com

------
omarchowdhury
It said my English based logo was similar to Hebrew/Arabic logos.

------
hammock
It cropped it into a square. It has to be a square image you upload?

------
kazinator
Took an SVG and treated it properly; good job.

------
catenthusiast
When will the AI fad finally die?

~~~
JofArnold
I'm guessing when it stops being useful and/or interesting for the public and
for developers. On that basis, I would expect "never" to be a reasonable
answer.

------
_Tyler
I like it!

------
maxraz
Don't really believe in logo automatization.

